# Welcher Stil ist "in" ?



## Tastatur-Kriegerin (21. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mal eure Meinung hören. Ich habe letztens im Forum gelesen Grunge sei out.
Aber was ist denn grade in? Welchen Stil empfindet ihr als modern?

(Ich weiß, ich weiß, jeder sollte seinen eigenen Stil finden und an dem arbeiten und ausbauen und sich nicht nach irgendeiner Mode richten).

Bin mal auf die Antworten gespannt...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tastatur-Kriegerin _
> *(Ich weiß, ich weiß, jeder sollte seinen eigenen Stil finden und an dem arbeiten und ausbauen und sich nicht nach irgendeiner Mode richten).*



Du hast doch die Antwort selbst gegeben. Richte Dich nicht nach anderen Leuten, es sei denn,ein eventueller Auftraggeber gibt Dir das Design vor.

Jeder hat ein anderes Empfinden für Farbgebungen, Aufbau einer Grafik und somit kann man nicht sagen, was gerade in oder out ist....
Ich für meinen Teil finde schlichtes Design mit klaren Linien, Konturen und dem nötigen Kontrast als "in"


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. April 2004)

Momentan ganz klar "In":
Vektorgrafiken
und "Vektor trash", weiss nicht, wie ich es beschreiben soll,
halt Vektorgrafiken aber chaotisch, modern halt.


----------



## Consti (21. April 2004)

Also ich finde, dass Weiss wieder voll "In" ist, dazu dann entsprechend viele Bunte Contraste (man gucke sich die Splashscreens der CS Reihe an)

Oder auch hier:






Ich findes eigentlich zzt auch super Modern, mit leichten, schwarzen 3D Schatten zu spielen - jedoch sollten sie nicht "übermässig" eingesetzt werden.

Das wichigste für mich ist jedoch, dass viel Weiss und sehr starke Kontraste - möglichst viele Farben vorhanden sind - dazu kommen grahtlinigie, klare Vormane, die nicht zuviele Schnörkel etc haben.


----------



## da_Dj (21. April 2004)

Schlicht, schlank aber nicht "leer" es sollte schon schön was da sein das Auge sollte aber nicht erschlagen werden. Weiss ist geil [und Blau, das macht glücklich  ] aber im Endeffekt ist nichts "in" oder "out" vor allem im Internet ist nichts lange von Bestand. Du kannst heute ein Design machen das viele benutzen [darum wird es dann auch ganz bestimmt in oder hipp oder sowas sein] und morgen kann es schon wieder "out" sein.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. April 2004)

Da dieser Thread sich geradezu perfekt mit dem Ziel dieses neuen Forums deckt,
haben wir ihn als ersten Thread hierher verschoben. Auf das in Zukunft derartige
Diskussionen hier in netter Atmosphäre und produktiv geführt werden können. 

Viel Spaß beim Vermehren der gewonnenen Einsichten (ja, ist ein geklauter Spruch)
Martin


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. April 2004)

Ich schließe mich Martin an und hoffe auf vielen kreativen Input und Gedankenaustausch!

Von mir noch ein "Happy Talk"

*Blaues Band durchschneid*


----------



## Blumenkind (21. April 2004)

Was viele vielleicht im Moment auch als "modern" oder "in" ansehen, ist dieser ganze Cramer-Mist (Trandwhore). 3D Rahmen und Schriften mit nem Trandwhore als "Logo" sprechen mich nicht an (meistens versuche ich solche Sites zu meiden). 
Ich selbst empfinde Vektorgrafiken und schlichte Websites mit nem netten Logo und gutem Aufbau als sehr viel ansprechender als oben genanntes!


----------



## paleface (21. April 2004)

ich finde sachen "Alt" aussehen lassen cool.
Ich weis das das nicht jedermans sache ist. Aber ich sehe das öfters.
Auch in Filmen sieht man das öfters. Vorallem in DvD Menüs.

Aber wie gesagt, nicht jedermans sache. Kommt aber immer gut an.
Beispiel in 3D...
Da baut einer nen Haus. Toll sagen alle...und klickn weiter.
Aber wenn er das Haus Alt aussehen lässt und richtig moderig erntet er viele "wows".

Zb. Die ganzen Autos die immer in Programmen gebaut werde. Die sehen alle ja ok aus.
Aber ich hab noch keinen gesehen der ein "Altes " Auto gemoddelt hat.
Aber ich bin mir sicher. Er würde grosses Lob ernten.


----------



## newimer (22. April 2004)

Das is von Grid 


Und du hast recht, ich verbeuge mich tief vor diesem Mann   

cu, nEwImEr


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von newimer _
> *
> Das is von Grid
> 
> ...



Nachhak:

Was ist das jetzt? EIn nachbearbeites Foto oder aus einem 3D Programm?

Ich denk doch eher ein nachbearbeitetes Foto - oder?


----------



## Nina (22. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> *
> 
> Ich denk doch eher ein nachbearbeitetes Foto - oder? *



Auf seiner Homepage steht es ist mit 3dsmax gemacht....Wahnsinn...und irgendwie frustrierend 
 Naja..aber vielleicht  in 3D modelliert und dann in Photoshop weiterbearbeitet...obwohl is ja eigentlich auch egal...Talent is Talent ..schaut auf jeden Fall klasse auf..auch die anderen Sachen auf der Page 

Viele Grüße

Nina


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. April 2004)

Okay - ich habe mir nicht die Zeit genommen die Seite groß zu durchforsten - Hut ab!


----------



## fluessig (22. April 2004)

Ich denke meistens setzt apple design trends. War es noch vor ein paar Monaten der Aqua Look, den alle kopiert haben (und zwar sehr fleißig - könnt ihr euch noch eine Linux distribution vorstellen ohne aqua icons/Schriften?) so werden bald vermehrt Fensterl auftauchen mit Aluminium Brushed design. Auffällige
Trendwhores sind glaub ich schon tot - höchstens auf Pseudowebdesignerseiten und bei den CounterStrike Spielern (aber auch nur bei den Hinterwäldlern) beliebt.


----------



## newimer (22. April 2004)

Ja, alles pur gemaxt  
Das mit Apple is absolut wahr. Ich denke auch richtig "in" ist es zur Zeit mit Transparenzen zu spielen.


----------



## Fabian (22. April 2004)

Ich steht zur Zeit auf Tuerkis ;-)

Was mir auch gut gefaellt ist (wie schon gesagt) weiss mit irgendwelchen Kontrasten - vor allem schoen bunt!

Ein absolutes " NO NO " ist fuer mich jetzt dunkle, triste und depressive Seiten  Es wird (ist) Sommer!


----------



## t-a-a (22. April 2004)

wow, mein erstes statement bei tutorials.de!
meiner meinung nach geht's richtung weiss/hellgrau mit schwachen,pastelligen Farben. das ganze dann im content-management-system-stil mit ein paar getty-image-style bildern und ein paar geometrischen figuren und formen. aber stets minimalistisch und aufgeräumt.


----------



## tool (22. April 2004)

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass dieses ganze Aqua-Transparenz-Zeug und auch diese ganzen Glanz-3D-(Metall)-Sachen schon wieder vollkommen "out" sind. Ich finde eher das im Augenblick wieder klares Design mit klaren Strukturen - also schattenlos, keine Dreidimensionalität, einfache Formen und Farben ohne Verläufe ohne Transparenzen, viel Vektorgrafik etc. "in" ist. Und auch was die Typo angeht, sehe ich in letzter Zeit wieder oft klare Helveticas und Futuras.


----------



## Comander_Keen (23. April 2004)

Mein comment.. der Sommer gehört dem Pink!  die Farbe fällt mir in letzter zeit überall auf. Obs auf Portfolios, in Magazinen oder in meiner Farbpalette ist. 

_keen!

bedenke: in ist nicht das.. was alle machen!


----------



## fluessig (23. April 2004)

Als kleine Anmerkung zu meinem Posting bezüglich des Appledesigns:
Kreativarme Shopseite 
Hier findet man das brushed Design mit eingebundenen Aqua Buttons - sieht zwar ok aus, unterstreicht aber meine oben genannte These.


----------



## Tim C. (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *Als kleine Anmerkung zu meinem Posting bezüglich des Appledesigns:
> Kreativarme Shopseite
> Hier findet man das brushed Design mit eingebundenen Aqua Buttons - sieht zwar ok aus, unterstreicht aber meine oben genannte These. *


Dir ist schon klar, dass dieser Brushed Metall Look der Apple Look war, *bevor* sie auf Aqua Buttons gegangen sind?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. April 2004)

Hehe!

Und ich hab' mir die ganze Zeit "auf die Zunge gebissen" um das nicht zu äußern....


----------



## Tastatur-Kriegerin (23. April 2004)

Danke für eure Meinungen... also hatte ich recht, "in" ist was gefällt und nicht was modern ist. Jeder sollte wirklich seinen Stil ausbauen und vielleicht auch umlenken. Jeder wie er mag!

 Schönes Wochenende euch!


----------



## fluessig (23. April 2004)

> Dir ist schon klar, dass dieser Brushed Metall Look der Apple Look war, bevor sie auf Aqua Buttons gegangen sind?


Nein, das wußte ich noch nciht - liegt daran, dass mir das Design erst mit iTunes aufgefallen ist.


> Und ich hab' mir die ganze Zeit "auf die Zunge gebissen" um das nicht zu äußern....


ich hoffe es tat nicht allzu weh


----------



## newimer (23. April 2004)

Also ich finde immer noch dass Transparenzen "in" sind, muss nicht so 3Dimensional sein oder sowas, sondern einfach dezente Transparenzen, womöglich die ein bestimmte Sache in eine andere Farbrichtung schlagen, wie zB buntes Glas. Sowas wie http://audi.de

Meiner Meinung nach genial gestylte Site, wir könenen darüber ja mal diskutieren  

cu, nEwImEr


----------



## Martys (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von newimer _
> *
> Meiner Meinung nach genial gestylte Site, wir könenen darüber ja mal diskutieren  *



Der Style ist ganz angenehm, was allerdings eher ungewöhnlich bzw. gewöhnungsbedürtigt ist, die Navigation befindet sich rechts. Bei großen Bildschirmen im Vollbildmodus eher unvorteilhaft.


----------



## tool (23. April 2004)

Ich finde Style ist ein ganz schreckliches Wort.


----------



## fluessig (23. April 2004)

Tja, also eigentlich dachte ich das mit der Transparenz wär mein eigener toller Stil (den ich leider nur noch nie umgesetzt hab ;-))
Wenn's jetzt zum Trend würde, wär's Schade.
Im Gegensatz zur Audi Seite will ich aber meine Transparenz mit Funktionalität verbinden. Wie das aussehen kann hoffe ich bald zeigen zu können, bzw ist in einem einfachen Delphiprogramm schon zum Einsatz gekommen.


----------



## Mark (23. April 2004)

Hi!

Meine Meinung entspringt vielleicht einer "Retro"-Depression, aber ich habe z.Z. das Gefühl, die "Kombination ehemaliger Trends" ist "in". Unter dem Motto: je weniger Neues, desto mehr greift man in die Schublade.
Wobei ja eigentlich "in" und "häufig verwendet" unterschieden werden muß. Obiges ist oft verwendet, da es dafür so feine Filter/Effekte gibt, "in" ist es aber deshalb noch lange nicht  (so gesehen sollte doch alles, was per AE-Effekt erstellt werden kann, bereits out sein  )

Das "in" im Bereich 3D finde ich problematisch, da stark "technisch" orientiert: Gerade noch "erreichbare Effekte" sind da "in": ob nun photorealistische Darstellung, flüssiges Metall (  ), tausende Haare oder Schmutz, häufig orientierte sich der Trend an der Soft- und Hardware (liegt's an mir als C4Dler und an "Sketch and Toon" oder scheint z.Z. der Comicstyle in 3D "in" zu sein?).

Out sind aber ganz sicher: Trendwhores und der Matrix-Style


----------



## newimer (24. April 2004)

Jop, MAtrix könnte nich outer sein  
Und was Trendwhores angeht, ich fand nie dass das in war, in war es und ist es immer noch bei cs Spielern.

cya, nEwImEr

P.S.: Ist es euch lieber wenn ich anstatt Style Gestaltung sag


----------



## liquidbeats (26. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von paleface _
> *ich finde sachen "Alt" aussehen lassen cool.
> Ich weis das das nicht jedermans sache ist. Aber ich sehe das öfters.
> Auch in Filmen sieht man das öfters. Vorallem in DvD Menüs.
> ...



Ich kann mich dem echt nur Anschließen.
Das was er Da gesagt hat trifft auf jedenfall zu.

Gruß Andy.C


----------



## subzero (28. April 2004)

Also, ich persönlich mag einerseits diesen hardcore/grunge Stil, mit Schriften wie Diploma und schönen Ornamenten. und so diese Hintergründe wie beim Store von "NOX Design".
Andererseits habe ich durch das arbeiten mit Pfaden mitlerweile auch ziemlich viel "Vektor Trash" gemacht )

Bin aber auch immer gern einer der diese Simplen Southpark Characters macht 

Bye Jakob


----------



## DrFloyd (18. Mai 2004)

Versalsatz sieht man zur zeit auch sehr oft.


----------

